# father/son camping 12/1 follow up



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I got my camera working...here were some pics taken 

The arrival...









Tom around midnight...notice the kill lanyard still attached ;D ;D ;D









Two buddies









The breakfast run...









Did I mention we ahd a good time?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Please disregard dates...I just got the walking and chewing gum thing down  give me time :


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

thats alright tony, dates dont matter cept on the wifes b-day, teh anniversary and valentines.

was a dern ghoot time fo sho!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

This is what life is all about. Great pictures.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Love the last pic, 2 Lt-25s side by side


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Which one's faster?....Come on.....don't tell me you didn't have a little race.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll bet on dang near a dead heat between the two.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

looks like black one is winning


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> looks like black one is winning



thats just cause there isnt a blue boat in the picture! 



L.R.


----------

